# Will subsurface drip irrigation work for grass hay fields?



## hayman84 (Jun 7, 2012)

I was wondering if anybody has used SDI for bermuda grass and if they had any problems with the system?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I looked at that and a lot of other options during the drought last year. I came to the conclusion that for a hay field, it's more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

You can't even come close to getting enough water on there with that type of system. If I recall correctly, it takes over 27,000 gallons of water to equal 1" of rainfall on one acre of land. I haven't seen many systems that will apply that much other than pivots and walking manifold systems. Possibly one of the Nelson big gun systems, but there just aren't many options.


----------

